
Mark Zuckerberg Is Rethinking Deepfakes - bookofjoe
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/06/zuckerberg-very-good-case-deepfakes-are-completely-different-from-misinformation/592681/
======
luxuryballs
I really don’t even like this conversation, make the platform better, stop
worrying about the content, if someone lies in my house does it become my lie?
Since everything is so far from black and white I think they shouldn’t be so
caught up in moderating truth, they just end up using the controls to censor
valid ideas that they don’t agree with.

If someone is full of shit it will work itself out eventually and people will
stop following them.

~~~
jjeaff
>If someone is full of shit it will work itself out eventually

I think our current president is proof positive that this is not true.

How long is it supposed to take before it works itself out? How much damage
can they do before they are found out?

